# ATV Sprayer boom build



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Great job, let's see some pictures or a video of it in action!


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Another option.

Use metal tube for the boom, make a hinge for each side. That way it folds up for transport. Then use plastic line for the chemicals with nozzles. You will find this is the basic principle for large sprayers. I agree what they get for these booms a little diy time and its a simple build.

Just watch for cracks on yours once you start bouncing around, lots of joints to fail.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

nice job, and matching socks to!


----------

